# Replacing hinges on utility trailer gate



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

My trailer that I got from Lowes a few years ago has two hinges on the back gate need to be replaced. The ones on it are welded on and I am looking for a hinge that I can replace it with that is a bolt on style hinge. I thought about just removing the gate all together but there are times it comes in handy. I would also be interested in hinges that would allow me to remove the gate completely at times.

I've done Google searches for replacement hinges but all that I see are the same or similar to the ones already on it. Any ideas?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel your pain.:sad: 
I'm hoping to be able to find some new hinges for my trailer too. Preferably stainless steel. :thumbsup:


----------



## dcm3030 (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.hardwaresource.com/hinge...elding+Hinges/Weld+and+Bolt+Heavy+Duty+Hinges

Probably overkill for your application, but it does bolt on :clap:

Don't most of the weld on pin style hinges have the option for removal by lowering the gate and sliding it to the side?


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

The way they installed the hinges you can't remove the gate at all. Had they installed them facing in the same direction you probably could remove it easily.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I feel your pain.:sad:
> I'm hoping to be able to find some new hinges for my trailer too. Preferably stainless steel. :thumbsup:


I called a local trailer place and they quoted $150 for two hinges to be replaced.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

If that includes the hinges, go for it
They have to remove hinges, grind, prep,weld,paint,
They are in business to make a little profit and it will be done professionally
Ramp removal is the only way to go as loading up by forklift is essential in certain situations


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Mcmaster carr has what your looking for. Ive got some beefy hinges from them.


----------

